# Statuszeile ändern



## blumi91 (11. März 2005)

Sorry wenn das Doppelpost ist aba ich hab die Forumsuche benutzt und nichts passendes gefunden!  
Also ich hätte gerne einen HTML-Code oda einen Javascript womit man in der Statuszeile PERMANENT(bzw. kann auch blinkend oda laufend sein) angezeigt wird, also dass nicht die nervigen Links angezeigt werden, was auf meiner HP überhaupt nichts nutzt.
Achja und ich hätt noch ne Frage, kennt sich irgendeiner mit Freenet.de-Seiten aus? Oda kennt hier jemand 'n Tutorial 'ne Site oda n'paar Tipps dafür?
Ey vielen Dank!
PS:Geiles Board irgendwie   

THX THX THX
gruß Blumi


----------



## Maik (11. März 2005)

Script-Code zum Anzeigen eines permanenten Statusbar-Textes:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
window.defaultStatus = "Statusbar-Text";
</script>
```

HTML-Code zum Tauschen des Statusbar-Textes beim Überfahren von Links:

```
<a href="#" onmouseover="window.status='Statusbar-Text mit Link-Infos';return true;""
onmouseout="window.status='';"">dein link</a>
```

greez, maik.l


----------



## blumi91 (11. März 2005)

Jo danke mit dem permanenten Anzeigen hast du mir geholfen, aba die Links werden immer noch angezeigt.Und wenn ich jetz deinen 2. HTML-Code benutzen würde (der aba auch ) dann müsste ich den 100mal einfügen da ich noch unterseiten hab und Freenet die doofer Weise immer 1000mal erstellt aba dazu mehr im andern Thread.

Thx der 1. HTML-Code hat mir sehr geholfen woher hast du den denn so schnell gefunden?
Gruß Blumi


----------



## Maik (12. März 2005)

> Jo danke mit dem permanenten Anzeigen hast du mir geholfen, aba die Links werden immer noch angezeigt.Und wenn ich jetz deinen 2. HTML-Code benutzen würde (der aba auch ) dann müsste ich den 100mal einfügen da ich noch unterseiten hab und Freenet die doofer Weise immer 1000mal erstellt aba dazu mehr im andern Thread.


 Dann musst du eben X-mal die Event-Handler *onmouseover=*_"window.status='Statusbar-Text mit Link-Infos';return true;"" _ und
*onmouseout=*_"window.status='';"" _ nachträglich in deinen Link-TAGs notieren / einbauen - um diesen Job kommst du nicht herum, wenn du die URL-Adresse beim Überfahren eines Links in der Statuszeile verstecken bzw. mit einem individuellen Info-Text, o.ä. belegen willst. ;-]

Wieso, weshalb, warum dein Webspace-Anbieter deine Seiten 1000x mal erstellt (kopiert?), weiss ich nicht. Ebenso wenig kann ich deine Grundkenntnisse in HTML & CO (Webhosting, FTP-Upload, usw.) einschätzen. Wenn du aber mit deinem Webspace mehr Trouble, als Fun hast ( siehe --> Freenet-HP Hilfe ), dann solltest du ganz schnell den Anbieter wechseln, z.B. arcor.de   ( bietet kostenlos 50 MB Speicherplatz, 1GB Traffic/Monat, FTP-Upload, und alles werbefrei! ) 



> Thx der 1. HTML-Code hat mir sehr geholfen woher hast du den denn so schnell gefunden?


 Verwende das Script selber   

greez, maik.l


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. März 2005)

Ich will ja jetzt niemandem den Spass verderben, aber wozu braucht ihr dieses Feature? Das Anzeigen der "nervigen" Links ist ein sehr hilfreiches Feature, das nicht einfach so zum Spass da ist - es soll Transparenz im Internet schaffen, indem man immer schon im Voraus weiss, wohin man geht. Warum wollt ihr den User dieses Vorteils berauben?

http://de.selfhtml.org/navigation/faq.htm#statuszeilentext_bei_verweisen


----------



## Maik (12. März 2005)

@ SilentWarrior: 

Ich nutze dieses Script-Feature, um individuelle und zusätzliche Informationen zu dem jeweiligen Link in der Statusbar anzuzeigen. Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, dass man die Funktion der  Statusbar nicht einschränken bzw. zweckentfremden sollte.


greez, maik.l


----------



## blumi91 (12. März 2005)

ja ich find das n bisschen doof wenn dann da http://www.bla.people.freenet.de/fun.html steht (so ist es bei mir bei freenet) was hilft dir das?du ewißt auch schon vorher dass du auf Fun klickst und dass ich bei freenet bin interessiert bestimmt keinen.Ich wioll ja nur bessere Informationenn da reinschreiben.Was ihr alle da gegen habt....

Gruß Blumi


----------

